# Former Canadian immigration chief calls for increased immigration



## Guest

Why can't we consider social and cultural elements in our immigration policy? Why is it always economic? 

Why do we want to flood our country with immigrants?


----------



## A_B2

oops Smith, 

You mean, keep the land reserved for only those from a certain part of world who were themselves immigrants that flooded the land belonging to first nations, in the first place?? Your culture became the national culture of Canada only because of immigration, isnt it the naked truth? 

Well, Australia is doing that, reserving the immigration for their 'culturally suitable' types. And people from that 'suitable' part of world love sun and sand . Hard luck mate. with all the cold and snow. You have to live with us, chocolate types.


----------



## Vickie`

Canada, at one time, appeared to have higher standards. I don't guess Canada would like to take a few million La Raza off our hands would they?


----------



## Mohsin_Nasar

Canada Immigration Chief,
I need canada immigration.Please you canada immigration my give me.I go to parmantey settlement in canada.Please you approved canada immigration my give me.I hold this canada immigration my home dispag.I go to immigration canada embassy dispag.Please canada immigration do not dulay this time.Please canada immigration received in the home.My canada immigration processing starts here.This canada immigration later wate in the home.I hope you canada immigration by air mail direct my home dispag.I hold this canada immigration in the home.You my canada immigration processing do not dulay this time.Please canada immigration this faild my come home.My visa apply hold this canada immigration later.Please this canada immigration wate in the home.I hope you my help me.
Thank you,
Mohsin Nasar
Address,House#8St#8Nolakha Park Faiz Bagh Lahore Pakistan
Post Coad,54900


----------

